# Back to the 'Eric Noah' site???



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 1, 2002)

What is up with the new...oh wait...just figured it out! Happy April fools everyone!!!


----------



## graydoom (Apr 1, 2002)

Heh. I did a double take and asked about it for a minute... then remembered what day it was. Heh .

The front page is quite good, too!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2002)

The front page was very good.  I'm realt curious as to who was the brain behind those stories.  They did an outstanding job!!


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 1, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *The front page was very good.  I'm realt curious as to who was the brain behind those stories.  They did an outstanding job!! *




As usual, Nemmerle is the one and only brain around here.   You can thank Mobius Bard for the lovely photoshop magic...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 1, 2002)

Clap, Clap! Happy April Fools everyone!

If any group should be celebrating this holiday it's us!


----------



## MythandLore (Apr 1, 2002)

OMG! LOL!!!

"From now on, Dungeons & Dragons will be known as Dungeons or Dragons."

"now have solid evidence to prove that this "shafting" took place with malice aforethought."

"Me raging on outside, but me crying on inside."


----------



## orbitalfreak (Apr 1, 2002)

*Whoa!  freaked out!*

That really threw me for a loop!

Don't do that kind of thing to a guy at 12:00 in the morning.

Really, the wierdest part was having the (3e) in the big circle background load up first.  I only recently started using that as my Desktop Wallpaper.

Oh, btw, LOL!


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 1, 2002)

Actually, the coding reads whatever you're using as a wallpaper and sets that as the image.  Nifty, huh?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 1, 2002)

I don't understand? Was Eric away? Or will he go away?


----------



## Whimsical (Apr 1, 2002)

*Okay.  Ha ha.  But where is the real news?*

Okay.  Ha ha.  But where is the real news?

I have missed the last four days because I was at a con, and I want to catch up on the D&D news.


----------



## Whimsical (Apr 1, 2002)

*Okay.  Ha ha.  But where is the real news?*

Okay.  Ha ha.  But where is the real news?

I have missed the last four days because I was at a con, and I want to catch up on the D&D news.


----------



## A2Z (Apr 1, 2002)

Let's do the time warp agai-in!!


----------



## Whimsical (Apr 1, 2002)

*Okay.  Ha ha.  But where is the real news?*

Okay.  Ha ha.  But where is the real news?

I have missed the last four days because I was at a con, and I want to catch up on the D&D news.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Apr 1, 2002)

Whimsical, that *is* the real news.

Whimsical, that *is* the real news.

Whimsical, that *is* the real news.

_And, just in case he quadruple posts:_

Whimsical, that *is* the real news.

Props to you, Eric.  I love Quintessintial Disguise especially.


----------

